# life and schools in sandton



## kapila (Sep 6, 2008)

hi all 
Enough of this crime thing in johannesburg.I guess people do live overthere.......will anyone out of u... guide me on life in sandton.With all this crime thing about johannesburg .......is there some good news also or u people r live in selfmade jails.CAN someone tell me about brit/american schools in this area.My kids r 8yrs and 4yrs.I guess the only place which is safe these days is UP (heaven /hell) and u have to die to go there.


----------



## ishwarya.divakar (Sep 8, 2008)

hi,
Well, Sandton seems to be a very good place... Yes I am planning to move over to SA too... I have 2 kids and 1 is 3 and the other is 6 months... Well, I just want to be sure, everything will be OK..... before I shift......


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.issafrica.org/cjm/stats0906/_pdf/provinces/gauteng/sandton.pdf 
are the figures up to 2006, reported at the Sandton Police station only, that excludes The Rosebank, Parktown North Randburg and Alex Police stations.

Home invasions falls under Robbery with Aggravating Circumstances which means robbery with a firearm or Knife.
They say they have reduced murder by 6% but Home Invasions are up.
Sandton is about the same size as the Suburb of Knightsbridge in London.

By the way, Mickeyxxx, you make the same spelling mistakes and syntax errors as Bovine rebel.


----------



## kapila (Sep 6, 2008)

Daxk ....well thnx for ur insight ........quite impressive i must say .More like a balance sheet of a company.....by the way were do u live .????living in uk and reading about sandton???
I have read ur views elsewhere too .......seems, u know a lot about that place.U don`t hold good opinion about that place ...may i know why??? 
by the way who is worried about mistakes if the msg is clear


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Kapila, its very easy, I lived in Midrand, worked in Sandton for 34 of my 54 years in South Africa,I also lived in Durban for 10 years.
I now live in Ireland, not because of the three attempted Hi-jackings, or the Armed robbery in my Home, but because the Police caught the gang, then let them out on Bail of about 9 euro's each, and they came to my home and made sure I understood exactly what they intended doing to my 5 year old daughter if I testified.

If you have read what I have said here and elsewhere,i dont give a hoot wether people go to SA or not, I do care that they dont go under a false impression.
You,Kapila, have already made up your mind that the crime thing is not that important
(from your first post) someone else was'nt so sure and asked how safe is it?
It is'nt.
the "balance sheet " I posted is an extract from the SA Police service statistics
( www.saps.org.za ).
Statistics that the man in the street fels are understated.

You ask why I keep track?
My Mother, and my and my wifes extended family still live there.
they CANT get out.


----------



## kapila (Sep 6, 2008)

*sorry buddy*

chill out ..........buddy u got angry .I really didn`t mean that ......and as for making up my mind ......NO I AM NOT SURE (if i was that sure i won`t have been here.....asking help frm people).Yes,i have been put into a SITUATION and i am just trying to....... STAY ALIVE.And for ur information i know ......crime part of africa....I have witnessed.......four coup dèta here.One of which started in front of my house.But still if u r put in that situation what should i do ...........KILL MYSELF.I knew u were holding something .....come on let it lose ...scream shout ,let it pass.GOD is there ur family will be safe .SHOUTING AROUND IS THE BEST STUFF........ i do it when i am too angry.
So do u know about some good schools there......come on now....u an`t that angry.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

There are lots of Good Private Schools all over SA,There is an American school out past fourways,where the diplomats send their kids with good security.
Google private school sandton and you will come up with lots.
Govt Schools are disasterous at the moment, especially in the suburbs.
You mistake my tone for anger.
I can assure you I am not angry, a little tired of idiots who try and sell SA as its all exagerated, anecdotal media hype etc.
You can spend 40 years there and never experience crime, but if it happens it tends to be big.
I see you come from Central Africa? I've spent a lot of time and business in most African Countries,Kenya,Zambia,Tanzania, DRC, Angola and Mocambique,with the exception of Nigeria
I've never felt unsafe.
Which shows exactly how dangerous ignorance can be.


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

Apart from the bad news ........

Sandton / Midrand is probably the fastest growing business area in South Africa. You WILL need a GPS in your car as they are building roads faster than the maps can keep up. 

These areas form part of the business "power house" with the most jobs available and the highest paying wages in the country. If you ever had a chance of getting a well paid job in South Africa this would be it.

Many hundreds of jobs available in the classified ads...yes a lot are BEE ( Previous Disadvantaged only but there are still lots around. Pick a good company in your sector and call the HR department and they will give you the ruling on labour .

Have a look online at careerjunction dot co dot za

Good Luck


----------



## kapila (Sep 6, 2008)

thnx ..... ya i was counting on American school.Hmmm..... was planning to visit J`burg and SEE for myself .One has to admit that life in Africa is not living anywhere....its lil bit like living in a high tec jungle.You have to watch ur back.Things can go wrong in one hour.But i remember a friend who ..left our place to avoid ...tensions back home and got stuck in Ethiopia .We were better of with all the tension .


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Kapila

I have a friend in who works & lives in Sandton and surrounds for a RE company and is happy to help you if he can with any info you may need and he really knows his stuff
. His name is Doug Harcombe and you can contact him douglas at everitt dot co dot za . Just remove the spaces and "dot"s


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MichaelJ47 said:


> Hi Kapila
> 
> I have a friend in who works & lives in Sandton and surrounds for a RE company and is happy to help you if he can with any info you may need and he really knows his stuff
> . His name is Doug Harcombe and you can contact him douglas at everitt dot co dot za . Just remove the spaces and "dot"s


Has he given you permission to post his email and name on a public forum?


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, absolutely


----------



## kapila (Sep 6, 2008)

thanx..........and people say, that world is not a better place to live???Any way guys tomoro is ..."positive thinking day"...so enjoy.


----------



## PrdSA (Nov 17, 2008)

*life and work in Joburg!*

Someone tell Daxk to get over it!

South Africa is one of the best countries in the world to live and work. I understand there are certain circumstances that made him immigrate however patriotism in SA has been a problem amongst South Africans who had certain expectations which were not fulfilled. Well, we can talk about that later but for now let me encourage you!. If you have a problem with accomodation there are plenty of sites I can recommend. Try for instance :wwwviedecore.co.za Accomodation if you are coming to SA to work! for your kids wwwjozikids.co.za is fab! Let me know how it goes...


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

PrdSA said:


> Someone tell Daxk to get over it!
> 
> South Africa is one of the best countries in the world to live and work.
> 
> I understand there are certain circumstances that made him immigrate however patriotism in SA has been a problem amongst South Africans who had certain expectations which were not fulfilled. Well, we can talk about that later but for now let me encourage you!. If you have a problem with accomodation there are plenty of sites I can recommend. Try for instance :wwwviedecore.co.za Accomodation if you are coming to SA to work! for your kids wwwjozikids.co.za is fab! Let me know how it goes...


ProudSA,
I agree that SA is a beautiful Country with great Weather, Friendly People etc.

Tell me about this patriotism and unfulfilled expectations?

Just had a look at the viedecore site.
why dont they have Physical offices and only a Mobile Phone number?


----------



## PrdSA (Nov 17, 2008)

Daxk said:


> ProudSA,
> I agree that SA is a beautiful Country with great Weather, Friendly People etc.
> 
> Tell me about this patriotism and unfulfilled expectations?
> ...


Daxk from your response I gather you are a South African, keep it up for putting emotions aside! I have met a lot of South Africans overseas who do not sing praises about the country because of their various disapointments. They are frustrated in the cold Europe and Canada and they are yearning to go back to SA but only thier pride is holding them back! I guess you are not one of those!

Anyhow, Viedecore is a classical SMME in Joburg their offices are based in Sandton and their service is personalised hence mobile but I am sure you can call and ask them for thier landline. I can recommend others also if you are interested eg Legacy group, which is a big business with a huge price tag but they are very reputable too in Sandton.

Best....


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

ProudSA, you are correct that a lot of Sa's everywhere are extremely dissapointed at the waste,greed ,stupidity and incompetence of most of the Ruling Politicians in SA.
I do know Legacy but usually recommend Pam Golding.
As a South African I am naturally cutious about any busines hat runs on a cell phone and two webmail addresses.
Especially when it comes to deposits. 
Back to your posts, Yes,the Weather is atrocious in Winter, took my Daughter for a walk and a bicycle ride around the Lake yesterday afternoon in it.
Can you give a source for your research that the only reasons SA's wont return to SA is because of pride?


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

kapila said:


> hi all
> Enough of this crime thing in johannesburg.I guess people do live overthere.......will anyone out of u... guide me on life in sandton.With all this crime thing about johannesburg .......is there some good news also or u people r live in selfmade jails.CAN someone tell me about brit/american schools in this area.My kids r 8yrs and 4yrs.I guess the only place which is safe these days is UP (heaven /hell) and u have to die to go there.


Dude all I can say is there must be something wrong with you if you want to move to SA. Left Sa for Aus and best thing I ever did.
Go to website and then decide

Die nuwe Suid-Afrika: It's not crime, its war


----------

